# Church Stretton



## Crow (May 31, 2019)

Several months ago the possibility of a Mini-Meet at Church Stretton golf club was discussed and there were quite a few interested in playing.

Is this still of interest to anyone, some time over the next few months?

https://churchstrettongolfclub.co.uk/course.php


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Nick
Iâ€™d be up for that, as long as itâ€™s not midweek ðŸ‘


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 1, 2019)

Yup I'd be up if it , but do have a pretty busy diary


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

Iâ€™d be keen just to play, just for the 6th with its square green


----------



## Matty6 (Jun 1, 2019)

I might be able to make it, but only if itâ€™s a Sunday.


----------



## Crow (Jun 1, 2019)

Weekends look available for visitors from the website, date wise I'm thinking either within the next 5 or 6 weeks or early September.


----------



## adasko (Jun 1, 2019)

I would be interested as well


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 1, 2019)

I would be interested but also have a busy diary. Fingers crossed


----------



## IanM (Jun 1, 2019)

I would......


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2019)

Dates! I'm just going to post one up, if we can get a few interested then great, if not we're looking at September.

Who can play on Sunday 23rd June, I've not cleared this date yet with Church Stretton GC, just after an idea of numbers.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 2, 2019)

Sorry away on hols that weekend


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2019)

Ok for me currently


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2019)

Thatâ€™s the week before the Auld Pharts meet,
Diary is fairly full June/ July  September would suit me better


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2019)

Iâ€™m away that weekend


----------



## DRW (Jun 3, 2019)

Would be interested in playing it again(subject to being free, sorry cant make 23/6). Love a hilly course.

The wife said never again after almost dying after the first three holes climb, so probably the only chance I will be able to play it again


----------



## Crow (Jun 3, 2019)

DRW said:



			Would be interested in playing it again(subject to being free, sorry cant make 23/6). Love a hilly course.

The wife said never again after almost dying after the first three holes climb, so probably the only chance I will be able to play it again

Click to expand...

It does look steep! I was planning on taking a half set in a carry bag, probably just irons as it's not a long course.


----------



## Crow (Jun 3, 2019)

Well the 23rd June is looking like a non-starter with just two so far so a day in September is favourite.

I'll post again nearer the time.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2019)

Have any of you played Church Stretton!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2019)

Not a million miles from my in laws so I could be tempted if the dates are ok.


----------



## DRW (Jun 3, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Have any of you played Church Stretton!!!!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

I have and think a number of the above have played it, from their previous postings. Great views and some unique holes, I played on a twilight iirc and it was under Â£15 last year, great fun course where the sheep keep you company and well worth playing for the money.

I will be carrying or buggying it next time. It was hard work with a push trolley in some areas due to slopes/narrow paths.

If you are into hill courses and around shropshire, Welshpool is another one that is meant to be great for views etc, Got a 4ball voucher to play it this year, and looking forward to playing hill course after hearing about it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2019)

Not played it and live 2 hours away due south.... happy to take advice about use of Sherpas, supplies of mint-cake and crampons


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm interested. Played it for my birthday last year and loved it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2019)

I am playing cricket on the 23rd  so September would suit better.

I have played a number of times. Excellent place to play. You can use a trolley but it is easier to use a carry bag. I have used both there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2019)

IanM said:



			Not played it and live 2 hours away due south.... happy to take advice about use of Sherpas, supplies of mint-cake and crampons
		
Click to expand...

You only need crampons on the first, third, up to the fourth, fifteenth and eighteenth - oh - also if you leak it right on four, six, eight and ten.
I might have missed a few places too!!


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2019)

Showed that to my wife..... she said "go without me!"


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 4, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I am playing cricket on the 23rd  so September would suit better.
		
Click to expand...

Not 15th or 22nd though !


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm away on the 15th, and am interested in another date, with the possibility of a few 'guests'


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 10, 2019)

I would play but current dates are not doable for me. The first is impossible, or maybe I just don't currently possess the skill set to be able to play it.


----------



## seochris (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd be up for that....


----------

